# First acrylic sketch pencil



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Got some new acrylics to try they are called Acetate not to bad to turn a lot better then the other acrylic less chipping still I did screw up one on my first try put to much pressure toward the end and it chipped away right at the end of the tube that went through the blank. So did another this one went to my old boss at the sawmill he is going to be selling me some lumber so I figured soften him up to get even a better price.   So here is the pic of the one I'm going to give him.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is to cool Glenmore. I like the red acrylic. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job, Glenmore. It never hurts to kiss a little .


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore, you may say you are writing your way into history. 

Another great job.
John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good Glenmore. I like the blank and pattern in that one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, sorry to have been absent from Skype and the forum for the last few days due to a BAD cold. Your sketch pencil is gorgeous, I think, are my elderly eyes failing or is the photo out of focus. If the latter, I'm sure that it deserves to be re-photographed by your son, who seems to have the knack!


----------

